# EPC cheap smartbook



## Corndogg69 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a EPC (China) cheap laptop. Running Windows CE embedded. Computer boots fine, surfs net, but everything is outdated. Won't play youtube video. Nothing designed for java or flash works. I have attempted to lead flash and also simple games from a usb drive, but all programs and setup files say "Not a valid CE application" even when they are supposed to be. How can I update anything on the stupid machine. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Ohh yes, I already know I should throw it in the trash.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do, CE is a very slim OS. Have you checked on Microsoft's website for any information about updating, or finding CE versions of software?


----------



## mielle1108 (Sep 2, 2010)

corndogg69 how were you able to install or activate your internet use?i have thesame mini notebook..please help me what to do with this...thanks!


----------



## BobKarr (Oct 2, 2010)

I just obtained one of these as a giveaway by Storesonline at one of their 'training seminars'. I'm also interested in finding out more info, like you. I did go to MS but all I found was the CE development Sftware. The loaded version is 6.0 but the latest is 6.0 R3. But that may be just for the developmental Sftware. I'm still searching for any updates or add-on to 6.0. :4-dontkno


----------



## mielle1108 (Sep 2, 2010)

Still...I can't use this Cheap EPC mini notebook...but I will not throw it out!
I am not tekkie so..it is really hard for me to install or operate things...:4-dontkno:sigh:

Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Where did you get it? Perhaps go back and see if they have any training for it you can take to learn how to use it.


----------



## mielle1108 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sinclair_tm: It is not that I am totally clueless about computer...but this EPC is really difficult to operate...I had some of the guidelines set but, still DNS ERROR appears. I have my other laptop (Windows 7 OS)and I don't have any problem with it. Anyways, thank you for your suggestion:smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't mean to infer that you were clueless. I'm a power PC user, but I'd still find out if there were any training classes if I got one of those because I know that CE is so different then desktop Windows. 
Now that you say you are getting a DNS error, are you inputting your ISP's DNS server info, or are you telling it to get it from the modem?


----------



## peoplesoft (Oct 10, 2010)

Ihave Wince 6.0 on EPC >origanlly I had youtube viewer v116 with TCMCP and was able able to watch youtubes 3 or 4 times. then it stopped and now says file not found even though I am on line anf know these videos are there. I didnt make any changes it just went this way. Any ideas. Bought EBAY from Chine . I dont know how that country does it. No support, no follow up nothing. The little POS is slow with 128 memory and 300 mhz processor. But it is fast booting up and has a 2 hour battery. It does alot if I could put a dial up (i have a usb HP modem but the EPC dont see it or even my flash drive) I use for terminal emulation it would be nice. Any real experts on this 7 ' netbook?


----------



## mielle1108 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Sin...

I was encoding the ISP's DNS info....was that wrong? I am planning to visit a computer shop, a sales assistant told me that they will check on it. Anyways, I am thankful for your replies


----------



## GatorGuy (Nov 10, 2010)

To log into the internet, I double click on an icon labeled WIFI Power and hit the "Power On" button. Now, my little netbook finds my network and logs on automatically once I've powered up the wifi.

Originally to set up, I think I double clicked on a computer like icon with a wave in the lower right hand corner of my screen. It found my network. It already had all my settings so all I did was enter my network password in the one blank space available and I was logged on. I reckon I've been lucky.


----------

